# Hello All!



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello All!
Severin (aka Jim) From New Jersey here. I stumbled upon this wonderful place last year and _finally_ decided to post. I'd like to thank everyone for their insights and tutorials. You guys are the reason I had chilled fog and nice foam tombstones last year. I had been using wood 

I look forward to posting with you!

-Severin


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

welcome!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to see you posting!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Severin. Where in NJ are you? 
Check out the NJ make and take group under Gatherings.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome. I love this place. There is always a lot of info and plenty of people for feedback and ideas. I hope you like it here too. Definately show us some pictures of your new stuff


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum officially.

Now that you started posting, you're just 999 more posts away from our special club.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum. lots of neat people and ideas here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya Severin.... Welcome!!! And hey at least you were using wood for tombstones... I made concrete ones before I found out you could make cool looking foam ones!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Severin ..glad you finally came into the dark...
post your pics and how to's..when is your haunt /party?
lots of stuff for you to give us.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

welcome, severin. Gotta check out our NJ Make N Take. we have people come in from both NJ and PA to gather, have fun, and build props.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

There's no turning back now! Welcome.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the madness!


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Many thanks for the warm welcome.

I dug up a few pics, but unfortunately I don't have too many. After a few of my props walked away I started setting up Halloween morning and taking everything down that night. Every year I wind up saying the same thing. "Oh crap, I forgot to take pictures" 

Anyway, here's a few-

http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb269/_Severin_/


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
We like pics
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Severin, sorry I missed this, welcome to the forum. NJ here also, up in Wayne. Take those pics, and stop in and join our make and take group if you're up for it, we're always looking for new blood ( I love saying that, lol).


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Sorry for the late welcome... but welcome!


----------

